# Revision history for PB12-NSD



## jbjb (Jun 21, 2009)

I understand that SVS revises / improves on a model from time to time (e.g. woofer upgrades). I'm more interested in the PB12-NSD and was wondering if someone could put out a revision history for it. This also would help me put in some context in reading reviews some of which go back 2 years.

Of course if the PB12-NSD has remained unchanged, do let me know also.


----------

